# Need suggestion on which brand R9 270 to buy



## small_yet_big (Dec 30, 2013)

I am thinking of going for R9 270 as my next GPU. But i am confused on which brand to go with.
I checked in with MD computers and Vedant in Kolkata here. Vedant have HIS which is newly launched here while MD computers have HIS, ASUS and SAPPHIRE. HIS is of the lowest price, ASUS the highest while SAPPHIRE in between.

The setback with HIS for me personally is that it is giving DLDVI-I + HDMI + 2xMini DP while ASUS and SAPPHIRE is giving the stock Dual-Link DVI-D, HDMI (with 3D), Dual-Link DVI-I. Nd my monitor has Dual-Link DVI-D.

Also which one shall be better for OC.

Please suggest.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

Asus R9 270X 2GB is best.


----------



## snap (Dec 30, 2013)

budget? and afaik there is one with 4gb i would go with that


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

R9 270 is still not available in india.Though r9 270x is available at 16k.Get from either asus or sapphire


----------



## small_yet_big (Dec 30, 2013)

snap said:


> budget? and afaik there is one with 4gb i would go with that



My budget is 15k. Also could you show me the 4gb one??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 30, 2013)

post your full config. which cpu you have? which psu?


----------



## small_yet_big (Dec 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> post your full config. which cpu you have? which psu?



I have AMD FX-4100 Quad core,Asus M5A78L-M LX V2 motherboard, 1*4 GB GSkill 1600 Mhz, CM Thunder 500 watt, Dell ST22 Monitor.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 31, 2013)

What is your budget for the Graphics card?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

@OP; fill up the questionnaire: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html


----------



## snap (Dec 31, 2013)

did the r9 270x  with 4gb got released in india? OP could consider that


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

snap said:


> did the r9 270x  with 4gb got released in india? OP could consider that



his budget may not be enough and it is still not launched afaik. that is the gigabyte windforce edition



small_yet_big said:


> I have AMD FX-4100 Quad core,Asus M5A78L-M LX V2 motherboard, 1*4 GB GSkill 1600 Mhz, CM Thunder 500 watt, Dell ST22 Monitor.



cooler master thunder is not a good psu. sell it and get r9 270x and seasonic s12ii 520/antec vp550p


----------

